# drywall license in ca



## Bwall (Jun 18, 2011)

well i didnt pass again thats 2wice


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

Bwall said:


> well i didnt pass again thats 2wice


Are you serious, you half to pass a test to do drywall in California 
If your telling the truth, then feed us all the questions , lets see how smart/dumb we are, here on DWT.

It will give us something to do:thumbup:

Also, make sure you type really slow, so the Kiwi's can keep up:whistling2:


----------



## jmr (Mar 22, 2010)

i wonder if the 1 billion undocumented workers doing drywall in california passed theirs....?


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

maybe he should study Spanish instead:whistling2:


----------



## JohnnyMudd (Oct 22, 2009)

Bwall, which part is giving you trouble? The Law or the Trade exam? Did you take a course, which guarantee's that you will pass or your money back? The trade test has absolutely nothing in it that we use in everyday work situations. If you are close and are not taking a class i think that i still have my work books around. They are yours if you want them.


----------



## DN Interiors (Mar 11, 2013)

That makes me laugh, to pass a course to do drywall, over-regulation at its finest.


----------



## Sir Mixalot (Jan 7, 2008)

2buckcanuck said:


> Are you serious, you half to pass a test to do drywall in California


Florida too. :yes:


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

Sir Mixalot said:


> Florida too. :yes:


I could pass your test:whistling2:

I hear there's more Canadians living in Florida than Americans:thumbup:

Sorry about those French Canadians though


----------



## icerock drywall (Nov 13, 2010)

do they give you a eye examination with that test


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

icerock drywall said:


> do they give you a eye examination with that test










:whistling2:


----------



## Sir Mixalot (Jan 7, 2008)

You would think the drywall test would be a piece of cake. :no:
It does require studying the books to be able to pass. :yes: Unless you're 2buck of course.
The test are open book and multiple choice questions. Sounds simple right? 
The questions are very tricky and all of the answers are very close to being right. But, there is only one right answer.
The Drywall portion of the test has 50 questions and a 2.5 hour time limit.
https://www.prometric.com/en-us/clients/construction/documents/C108337020110113.pdf

The Business Law portion of the test also has 50 questions and a 2.5 hour time limit.
https://www.prometric.com/en-us/clients/Florida/documents/F100107020110621.pdf


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

Sir Mixalot said:


> You would think the drywall test would be a piece of cake.
> It does require studying the books to be able to pass. :yes: Unless you're 2buck of course.
> The test are open book and multiple choice questions. Sounds simple right?
> The questions are very tricky and all of the answers are very close to being right. But, there is only one right answer.
> ...


Is there any way you can get a hold of a test:thumbup:

Maybe you could post up one question per week, see how stupid,, I mean how smart we are on this site:whistling2:

Just on the drywall portion, the business section would not be too practical, since this is a world wide site.

You will half to post the questions really late at night, to give the Kiwi's a fair chance. It will give them 24 hours to think about the answers:whistling2:


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

I had a hard enough time passing my class C contractors test...and most of the answers were given at the end !:whistling2: 
If I make more than $150.000 yearly [total gross] I'll need a class B .


----------

